# HELP! Soft-bricked! Not Sure What to DO!



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so I sent in my old GS3 in to Verizon because of a manufacturer defect. When I went to root/unlock the bootloader using Adam Outler's new CASUAL program (compiled by BeansTown106) for the latest VRBMF1 firmware, the root went through successfully, and it also stated that the unlock of the bootloader (flash insecure aboot) went smoothly as well. However, when I also used it to flash TWRP, upon booting into recovery, I got the System software not authorized by Verizon Wireless. Now every time I try to reboot the phone, it goes straight to that screen. Please advise!

Edit: I should clarify that I'm very familiar with Odin, but have read that you can't Odin older than VRBMF1 if you're already on that update?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Go to this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32456-app-920-ez-unlock-14-easiest-way-to-unlock-your-bootloader/

Download version 1.2 from the OP, move it to the system/app folder on your phone using your preferred file explorer app (root explorer, es file explorer, etc.), install EZ unlock, then use it to unlock your bootloader. Casual should work all the time, but it apparently didn't work for you. You can't hurt anything by clicking the unlock button even when the bootloader is already unlocked.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, Landmark, I actually got it situated now with Odin. Took a gamble and flashed an older build tar file. It made it able to boot. It went to the unauthorized by Verizon wireless section before. I then used CASUAL in Windows 8 64 bit and for some reason it worked better than the Linux version. Odd.. But thank you for your reply!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------

